# [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck, auction ends 3/22/2012 5pm EST



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Qm95LCBJIHdvdWxkIGxvdmUgdG8gaGF2ZSB0aGF0IFMtMTAgYnV0IGFsYXMgaXQgaXMganVzdCB0
b28gZmFyLiBUcmFuc3BvcnQgd291bGQgYmUgdGhlIGJldHRlciBwYXJ0IG9mIDFLIHRvIEFaLiBQ
cm9iYWJseSB3aWxsIGdvIGNoZWFwIHRvbyEgSG9wZSBpdCBnb2VzIHRvIGEgbG92aW5nIGhvbWUg
aW5zdGVhZCBvZiBqdXN0IGdldHRpbmcgcGFydGVkIG91dCBmb3IgdGhlIHNoZWV0bWV0YWwhIERh
dmlkIENoYXBtYW4uCgoKX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18KIEZyb206IGJy
dWNlZHA0IDxicnVjZWRwQHpvaG8uY29tPgpUbzogZXZAbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUgClNlbnQ6IFRo
dXJzZGF5LCBNYXJjaCAyMiwgMjAxMiA3OjA3IEFNClN1YmplY3Q6IFtFVkRMXSBFVjRzYWxlOiAx
OTk3IENoZXZ5IFMtMTBFViBwdSB0cnVjaywgYXVjdGlvbiBlbmRzIDMvMjIvMjAxMiA1cG0gRVNU
CiAKCmh0dHA6Ly93d3cuaHlicmlkY2Fycy5jb20vbmV3cy9yZW1lbWJlci0xOTk3LTk4LWVsZWN0
cmljLWNoZXZ5LXMxMC1waWNrdXAtdHJ1Y2stNDI5OTYuaHRtbApbaW1hZ2VzXSBSZW1lbWJlciBU
aGUgMTk5Ny05OCBFbGVjdHJpYyBDaGV2eSBTMTAgUGlja3VwPwpCeSBQaGlsaXBwZSBDcm93ZcKg
IE1hciAyMCAyMDEyCgpbaW1hZ2VzwqAgCmh0dHA6Ly93d3cuaHlicmlkY2Fycy5jb20vZmlsZXMv
UzEwRVYuanBnClMxMEVWCgpodHRwOi8vd3d3Lmh5YnJpZGNhcnMuY29tL2ZpbGVzL3MxMEVWYmFk
Z2UuanBnCltzMTBFVmJhZGdlXQoKaHR0cDovL3d3dy5oeWJyaWRjYXJzLmNvbS9maWxlcy9zMTBF
VkJheS5qcGcKW3MxMEVWQmF5XQpdCgpNYW55IG9mIG91ciByZWFkZXJzIGFyZSBhd2FyZSBHTSBo
YXMgYmVlbiByZXNlYXJjaGluZyB2ZWhpY2xlIAplbGVjdHJpZmljYXRpb24gZm9yIHNldmVyYWwg
eWVhcnMuCgpHTeKAmXMgd2VsbC1rbm93biBlbGVjdHJpYyB2ZWhpY2xlIGVmZm9ydCBpbiB0aGUg
OTAncyB3YXMgdGhlIEVWMSwgYnV0IAp0aGlzIHdhcyBub3QgdGhlIG9ubHkgYXBwbGljYXRpb24g
b2YgdGhlIG1hbnVmYWN0dXJlcuKAmXMgcmVzZWFyY2guIApBbm90aGVyIGVsZWN0cmljIHByb2R1
Y3Qgd2FzIGxhdW5jaGVkIGluIDE5OTcsIHdpdGggYSBsb3QgbGVzcyBwdWJsaWMgCnZpc2liaWxp
dHk6IHRoZSBDaGV2cm9sZXQgRWxlY3RyaWMgUzEwIHBpY2t1cCB0cnVjay4KCldlIGFyZSBub3Qg
dGFsa2luZyBoZXJlIGFib3V0IG9uZSBvZiB0aG9zZSBob21lLWJ1aWx0IGNvbnZlcnNpb25zIHdl
IApzb21ldGltZXMgaGVhciBvZi4gVGhlIENoZXZyb2xldCBFbGVjdHJpYyBTMTAsIG9mdGVuIHJl
ZmVycmVkIHRvIGFzIAp0aGUgUzEwRVYsIHdhcyBhIHR3byB5ZWFycyBlZmZvcnQg4oCTIDE5OTcg
YW5kIDE5OTgg4oCTIGFuZCB3YXMgYSBmbGVldCAKZXhjbHVzaXZlLiBMaWtlIHRoZSBFVjEsIHRo
ZXNlIHdlcmUgbW9zdGx5IG9mZmVyZWQgYXMgYSBsZWFzZSwgYnV0IHVwIAp0byA2MCB1bml0cyB3
ZXJlIHNvbGQgb3V0cmlnaHQuCgpXZSBzdHVtYmxlZCB1cG9uIG9uZSBvZiB0aGVtIGluIENoYW1i
ZXJzYnVyZywgUEEgb24gdGhpcyBnb3Zlcm5tZW50IAphdWN0aW9uIHNpdGUgWwpodHRwOi8vd3d3
LmdvdmxpcXVpZGF0aW9uLmNvbS9hdWN0aW9uL3ZpZXc/aWQ9NTE0ODE2MyZjb252ZXJ0VG89VVNE
Cl0uIEFjdCBxdWlja2x5IGlmIHlvdSBhbHdheXMgZHJlYW1lZCBvZiBvd25pbmcgb25lIGFzIHRo
ZSBhdWN0aW9uIApjbG9zZXMgTWFyY2ggMjIgYXQgNSBwLm0uCgpUaGlzIGVsZWN0cmljIFMxMCBp
cyBwb3dlcmVkIGJ5IGFuIDg1LWt3LCAzLXBoYXNlLCBsaXF1aWQgY29vbGVkIEFDIAplbGVjdHJp
YyBtb3RvciBjb3VwbGVkIHRvIGEgbGVhZCBhY2lkIGJhdHRlcnkgcGFjay4gTWFudWZhY3R1cmVk
IGJ5IApEZWxjbyBFbGVjdHJvbmljcywgdGhlIDEsNDAwLXBvdW5kIHBhY2sgZ3JvdXBzIDI3IGJh
dHRlcmllcywgd2l0aCBvbmUgCmJlaW5nIGRlc2lnbmF0ZWQgYXMgYW4gImF1eGlsaWFyeSIgY2Vs
bC4gQ2hhcmdlIHRpbWUgaXMgYXBwcm94aW1hdGVseSAKMi41IGhvdXJzIGFjY29yZGluZyB0byB0
aGUgYXVjdGlvbiBzaXRlLCBhbmQgdGhlIFMxMCByYW5nZSBpcyBhcm91bmQgCjQ1IG1pbGVzLgoK
QWRhcHRpbmcgdGhlIEVWMSB0ZWNobm9sb2d5IHRvIHRoaXMgdmVoaWNsZSBtZWFudCBHTSBoYWQg
dG8gY29udmVydCAKdGhpcyBwaWNrdXAgdHJ1Y2sgdG8gZnJvbnQgd2hlZWwgZHJpdmUsIG5vdCBr
ZWVwaW5nIHRoZSBvcmlnaW5hbCAKcmVhci13aGVlbC1kcml2ZSBsYXlvdXQgb2YgdGhlIGdhcy1w
b3dlcmVkIFMxMC4KW8KpIDIwMTIgSHlicmlkQ2Fycy5jb21dCi4uLgpodHRwOi8vd3d3Lmdvdmxp
cXVpZGF0aW9uLmNvbS9hdWN0aW9uL3ZpZXc/aWQ9NTE0ODE2MyZjb252ZXJ0VG89VVNECkV2ZW50
IElkIDEwNTk1wqAg4oCUwqAgTG90IE51bWJlciA1MjAwIMKgwqDCoCAKW2ltYWdlc10gUGljdHVy
ZSBudW1iZXIgMSBvZiA1CjE5OTcgR00gQ29ycCBDaGV2cm9sZXQgRWxlY3RyaWMgUy0xMCAyWDQg
cGljayB1cCBWSU4gCjFHQ0RFMTRIOFY4MTkwMjEzLCBvZG9tZXRlciBpbmRpY2F0ZXMgMTMsNjMz
IG1pbGVzLCBBTS9GTSByYWRpbywgQUMsIAplbGVjdHJpYyBtb3RvciBpbmZvIHVua25vd24sIGJh
dHRlcnkgaXMgaW4gYmVkIG9mIHRydWNrIFR5cGUgdW5rbm93biwgCnRydWNrIGhhcyBrZXksIG9w
ZXJhdGluZyBjb25kaXRpb24gb2YgdHJ1Y2sgdW5rbm93biBkdWUgdG8gYmF0dGVyeSAKYmVpbmcg
ZGlzY29ubmVjdGVkIHdpdGggbm8gY2hhcmdlLCBCdXllciBMb2FkLCBObyBHTCBBc3Npc3RhbmNl
IApBdmFpbGFibGXCoCBZb3VyIGJpZCBpcyBhIGNvbnRyYWN0LiAKQWNxIFZhbHVlOiAkMzQsNTcw
CkN1cnJlbnQgSGlnaCBCaWQ6ICQyLDE3MApbwqkgMjAxMiBHb3Zlcm5tZW50IExpcXVpZGF0aW9u
wqAgQWxsIHJpZ2h0cyByZXNlcnZlZF0KCgoKCgp7YnJ1Y2VkcC4xNTBtLmNvbX0KCi0tClZpZXcg
dGhpcyBtZXNzYWdlIGluIGNvbnRleHQ6IGh0dHA6Ly9lbGVjdHJpYy12ZWhpY2xlLWRpc2N1c3Np
b24tbGlzdC40MTM1MjkubjQubmFiYmxlLmNvbS9FVjRzYWxlLTE5OTctQ2hldnktUy0xMEVWLXB1
LXRydWNrLWF1Y3Rpb24tZW5kcy0zLTIyLTIwMTItNXBtLUVTVC10cDQ0OTU1ODhwNDQ5NTU4OC5o
dG1sClNlbnQgZnJvbSB0aGUgRWxlY3RyaWMgVmVoaWNsZSBEaXNjdXNzaW9uIExpc3QgbWFpbGlu
ZyBsaXN0IGFyY2hpdmUgYXQgTmFiYmxlLmNvbS4KCl9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fCnwgTW9yYXRvcml1bSBvbiBkcmFnIHJhY2luZyBkaXNjdXNz
aW9uIGlzIGluIGVmZmVjdC4KfCBQbGVhc2UgdGFrZSB0aG9zZSBkaXNjdXNzaW9ucyBlbHNld2hl
cmUuwqAgVGhhbmtzLgp8CnwgUkVQTFlJTkc6IGFkZHJlc3MgeW91ciBtZXNzYWdlIHRvIGV2QGxp
c3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1IG9ubHkuCnwgTXVsdGlwbGUtYWRkcmVzcyBvciBDQ2VkIG1lc3NhZ2VzIG1h
eSBiZSByZWplY3RlZC4KfCBVTlNVQlNDUklCRTogaHR0cDovL3d3dy5ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2lu
ZGV4Lmh0bWwjdXN1Ygp8IE9USEVSIEhFTFA6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwLwp8IENPTkZJ
R1VSRTogaHR0cDovL2xpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1L21haWxtYW4vbGlzdGluZm8vZXYKLS0tLS0tLS0t
LS0tLS0gbmV4dCBwYXJ0IC0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tCkFuIEhUTUwgYXR0YWNobWVudCB3YXMgc2Ny
dWJiZWQuLi4KVVJMOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9wcml2YXRlL2V2L2F0
dGFjaG1lbnRzLzIwMTIwMzIyLzZmNjAxM2FkL2F0dGFjaG1lbnQuaHRtbCAKX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18KfCBNb3JhdG9yaXVtIG9uIGRyYWcg
cmFjaW5nIGRpc2N1c3Npb24gaXMgaW4gZWZmZWN0Lgp8IFBsZWFzZSB0YWtlIHRob3NlIGRpc2N1
c3Npb25zIGVsc2V3aGVyZS4gIFRoYW5rcy4KfAp8IFJFUExZSU5HOiBhZGRyZXNzIHlvdXIgbWVz
c2FnZSB0byBldkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdSBvbmx5Lgp8IE11bHRpcGxlLWFkZHJlc3Mgb3IgQ0Nl
ZCBtZXNzYWdlcyBtYXkgYmUgcmVqZWN0ZWQuCnwgVU5TVUJTQ1JJQkU6IGh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZk
bC5vcmcvaGVscC9pbmRleC5odG1sI3VzdWIKfCBPVEhFUiBIRUxQOiBodHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcv
aGVscC8KfCBDT05GSUdVUkU6IGh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZv
L2V2Cg==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It will sell within minutes from now and I wish the bidder of $2310
luck, because the pictures show clearly that the
*Motor Controller is missing*!!!!

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: xxx[email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of David Chapman
Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2012 8:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck,auction ends 3/22/2=
012 5pm EST

Boy, I would love to have that S-10 but alas it is just too far. Transport =
would be the better part of 1K to AZ. Probably will go cheap too! Hope it g=
oes to a loving home instead of just getting parted out for the sheetmetal!=
David Chapman.


________________________________
From: brucedp4 <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2012 7:07 AM
Subject: [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck, auction ends 3/22/2012=
5pm EST
=


http://www.hybridcars.com/news/remember-1997-98-electric-chevy-s10-pickup-t=
ruck-42996.html
[images] Remember The 1997-98 Electric Chevy S10 Pickup?
By Philippe Crowe Mar 20 2012

[images =

http://www.hybridcars.com/files/S10EV.jpg
S10EV

http://www.hybridcars.com/files/s10EVbadge.jpg
[s10EVbadge]

http://www.hybridcars.com/files/s10EVBay.jpg
[s10EVBay]
]

Many of our readers are aware GM has been researching vehicle =

electrification for several years.

GM's well-known electric vehicle effort in the 90's was the EV1, but =

this was not the only application of the manufacturer's research. =

Another electric product was launched in 1997, with a lot less public =

visibility: the Chevrolet Electric S10 pickup truck.

We are not talking here about one of those home-built conversions we =

sometimes hear of. The Chevrolet Electric S10, often referred to as =

the S10EV, was a two years effort - 1997 and 1998 - and was a fleet =

exclusive. Like the EV1, these were mostly offered as a lease, but up =

to 60 units were sold outright.

We stumbled upon one of them in Chambersburg, PA on this government =

auction site [
http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=3D5148163&convertTo=3DUSD
]. Act quickly if you always dreamed of owning one as the auction =

closes March 22 at 5 p.m.

This electric S10 is powered by an 85-kw, 3-phase, liquid cooled AC =

electric motor coupled to a lead acid battery pack. Manufactured by =

Delco Electronics, the 1,400-pound pack groups 27 batteries, with one =

being designated as an "auxiliary" cell. Charge time is approximately =

2.5 hours according to the auction site, and the S10 range is around =

45 miles.

Adapting the EV1 technology to this vehicle meant GM had to convert =

this pickup truck to front wheel drive, not keeping the original =

rear-wheel-drive layout of the gas-powered S10.
[=A9 2012 HybridCars.com]
...
http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=3D5148163&convertTo=3DUSD
Event Id 10595 - Lot Number 5200 =

[images] Picture number 1 of 5
1997 GM Corp Chevrolet Electric S-10 2X4 pick up VIN =

1GCDE14H8V8190213, odometer indicates 13,633 miles, AM/FM radio, AC, =

electric motor info unknown, battery is in bed of truck Type unknown, =

truck has key, operating condition of truck unknown due to battery =

being disconnected with no charge, Buyer Load, No GL Assistance =

Available Your bid is a contract. =

Acq Value: $34,570
Current High Bid: $2,170
[=A9 2012 Government Liquidation All rights reserved]





{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.41352=
9.n4.nabble.com/EV4sale-1997-Chevy-S-10EV-pu-truck-auction-ends-3-22-2012-5=
pm-EST-tp4495588p4495588.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabb=
le.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120322/6f6013ad=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow - the closing time was extended by more than an hour due to last minute=
bidding....
In the end it went for $4k...
I just bought an EV truck which has new batteries for that amount...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2012 2:08 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck,auction ends 3/22/2=
012 5pm EST

It will sell within minutes from now and I wish the bidder of $2310 luck, b=
ecause the pictures show clearly that the *Motor Controller is missing*!!!!

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of David Chapman
Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2012 8:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck,auction ends 3/22/2=
012 5pm EST

Boy, I would love to have that S-10 but alas it is just too far. Transport =
would be the better part of 1K to AZ. Probably will go cheap too! Hope it g=
oes to a loving home instead of just getting parted out for the sheetmetal!=
David Chapman.


________________________________
From: brucedp4 <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2012 7:07 AM
Subject: [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck, auction ends 3/22/2012=
5pm EST
=


http://www.hybridcars.com/news/remember-1997-98-electric-chevy-s10-pickup-t=
ruck-42996.html
[images] Remember The 1997-98 Electric Chevy S10 Pickup?
By Philippe Crowe Mar 20 2012

[images
http://www.hybridcars.com/files/S10EV.jpg
S10EV

http://www.hybridcars.com/files/s10EVbadge.jpg
[s10EVbadge]

http://www.hybridcars.com/files/s10EVBay.jpg
[s10EVBay]
]

Many of our readers are aware GM has been researching vehicle electrificati=
on for several years.

GM's well-known electric vehicle effort in the 90's was the EV1, but this w=
as not the only application of the manufacturer's research. =

Another electric product was launched in 1997, with a lot less public
visibility: the Chevrolet Electric S10 pickup truck.

We are not talking here about one of those home-built conversions we someti=
mes hear of. The Chevrolet Electric S10, often referred to as the S10EV, wa=
s a two years effort - 1997 and 1998 - and was a fleet exclusive. Like the =
EV1, these were mostly offered as a lease, but up to 60 units were sold out=
right.

We stumbled upon one of them in Chambersburg, PA on this government auction=
site [ http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=3D5148163&convertTo=
=3DUSD
]. Act quickly if you always dreamed of owning one as the auction closes Ma=
rch 22 at 5 p.m.

This electric S10 is powered by an 85-kw, 3-phase, liquid cooled AC electri=
c motor coupled to a lead acid battery pack. Manufactured by Delco Electron=
ics, the 1,400-pound pack groups 27 batteries, with one being designated as=
an "auxiliary" cell. Charge time is approximately
2.5 hours according to the auction site, and the S10 range is around
45 miles.

Adapting the EV1 technology to this vehicle meant GM had to convert this pi=
ckup truck to front wheel drive, not keeping the original rear-wheel-drive =
layout of the gas-powered S10.
[=A9 2012 HybridCars.com]
...
http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=3D5148163&convertTo=3DUSD
Event Id 10595 - Lot Number 5200
[images] Picture number 1 of 5
1997 GM Corp Chevrolet Electric S-10 2X4 pick up VIN 1GCDE14H8V8190213, odo=
meter indicates 13,633 miles, AM/FM radio, AC, electric motor info unknown,=
battery is in bed of truck Type unknown, truck has key, operating conditio=
n of truck unknown due to battery being disconnected with no charge, Buyer =
Load, No GL Assistance Available Your bid is a contract. =

Acq Value: $34,570
Current High Bid: $2,170
[=A9 2012 Government Liquidation All rights reserved]





{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.41352=
9.n4.nabble.com/EV4sale-1997-Chevy-S-10EV-pu-truck-auction-ends-3-22-2012-5=
pm-EST-tp4495588p4495588.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabb=
le.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120322/6f6013ad=
/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just goes to show you what I know, LOL! Hmm, I wonder what I could get for =
my 5k mile G-van? Only thing wrong with it is a dead pack and it even HAS t=
he controller, LOL. Oh well, best of luck to the new owner. David Chapman.



________________________________
From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2012 3:45 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck, auction ends 3/22/=
2012 5pm EST
=

Wow - the closing time was extended by more than an hour due to last minute=
bidding....
In the end it went for $4k...
I just bought an EV truck which has new batteries for that amount...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2012 2:08 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck,auction ends 3/22/2=
012 5pm EST

It will sell within minutes from now and I wish the bidder of $2310 luck, b=
ecause the pictures show clearly that the *Motor Controller is missing*!!!!

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of David Chapman
Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2012 8:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck,auction ends 3/22/2=
012 5pm EST

Boy, I would love to have that S-10 but alas it is just too far. Transport =
would be the better part of 1K to AZ. Probably will go cheap too! Hope it g=
oes to a loving home instead of just getting parted out for the sheetmetal!=
David Chapman.


________________________________
From: brucedp4 <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2012 7:07 AM
Subject: [EVDL] EV4sale: 1997 Chevy S-10EV pu truck, auction ends 3/22/2012=
5pm EST


http://www.hybridcars.com/news/remember-1997-98-electric-chevy-s10-pickup-t=
ruck-42996.html
[images] Remember The 1997-98 Electric Chevy S10 Pickup?
By Philippe Crowe Mar 20 2012

[images
http://www.hybridcars.com/files/S10EV.jpg
S10EV

http://www.hybridcars.com/files/s10EVbadge.jpg
[s10EVbadge]

http://www.hybridcars.com/files/s10EVBay.jpg
[s10EVBay]
]

Many of our readers are aware GM has been researching vehicle electrificati=
on for several years.

GM's well-known electric vehicle effort in the 90's was the EV1, but this w=
as not the only application of the manufacturer's research. =

Another electric product was launched in 1997, with a lot less public
visibility: the Chevrolet Electric S10 pickup truck.

We are not talking here about one of those home-built conversions we someti=
mes hear of. The Chevrolet Electric S10, often referred to as the S10EV, wa=
s a two years effort - 1997 and 1998 - and was a fleet exclusive. Like the =
EV1, these were mostly offered as a lease, but up to 60 units were sold out=
right.

We stumbled upon one of them in Chambersburg, PA on this government auction=
site [ http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=3D5148163&convertTo=
=3DUSD
]. Act quickly if you always dreamed of owning one as the auction closes Ma=
rch 22 at 5 p.m.

This electric S10 is powered by an 85-kw, 3-phase, liquid cooled AC electri=
c motor coupled to a lead acid battery pack. Manufactured by Delco Electron=
ics, the 1,400-pound pack groups 27 batteries, with one being designated as=
an "auxiliary" cell. Charge time is approximately
2.5 hours according to the auction site, and the S10 range is around
45 miles.

Adapting the EV1 technology to this vehicle meant GM had to convert this pi=
ckup truck to front wheel drive, not keeping the original rear-wheel-drive =
layout of the gas-powered S10.
[=A9 2012 HybridCars.com]
...
http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=3D5148163&convertTo=3DUSD
Event Id 10595 - Lot Number 5200
[images] Picture number 1 of 5
1997 GM Corp Chevrolet Electric S-10 2X4 pick up VIN 1GCDE14H8V8190213, odo=
meter indicates 13,633 miles, AM/FM radio, AC, electric motor info unknown,=
battery is in bed of truck Type unknown, truck has key, operating conditio=
n of truck unknown due to battery being disconnected with no charge, Buyer =
Load, No GL Assistance Available Your bid is a contract. =

Acq Value: $34,570
Current High Bid: $2,170
[=A9 2012 Government Liquidation All rights reserved]





{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.41352=
9.n4.nabble.com/EV4sale-1997-Chevy-S-10EV-pu-truck-auction-ends-3-22-2012-5=
pm-EST-tp4495588p4495588.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabb=
le.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120322/6f6013ad=
/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120322/d0276a9b=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 22 Mar 2012 at 15:45, Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > In the end it went for $4k... I just bought an EV truck which has
> > new batteries for that amount...
> ...


----------

